# Caring for ferals long term



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I am feeding a cat that is living in my garage and is possibly feral. At first I thought it was one of two forclosure kitties next door, but now that I've seen it up close I'm not sure, it looks young, like an older kitten even. I am unable to bring it inside at the moment as I have 6 cats indoors (3 mine, 3 fosters), but I hope to have fewer cats by winter and be able to bring it in and see if it's feral.

In the meantime I would like to continue caring for it outside and provide the best environment I can for it. Priority one is trapping and getting it fixed before it reproduces. I have a trap coming tomorrow. I want to get it spay/neutered, combo tested, vetted as much as I can, but if it is feral I will have to release it again. 

So.....question 1...do T&R cats usually stay in the area? Is it neccessary to get the ear tipped? I'd rather not if I could adopt it out or make it a house cat at some point.

Question 2...I have a set up in the garage, a comfy chair, a table with a box of old linens under it that it appears to be sleeping in, food, water. The door is always open, it is a detached garage and I'm afraid it would get too hot if I tried to close it in. Weather is nice right now...does that sound ok?

Question 3...any way to tell after I trap it how tamable it will be?

The cat is all black and I named it Mouse, figured that works for a boy or girl.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for taking care of the cat.
Use, TNR cats usually stay in the area IF there is enough food. I have been feeding a colony of around 10 cats, around five have been previously owned, for around two years. The really feral cats have become somewhat more accustom to me but not a lot. The stray/dumped cats, continue to let me pet them. During the same time period, I TNRd 35 cats, obviously not all stuck around to dine at "my restaurant" (a/k/a dumpster).
Regarding ear tipping, if this is the only cat you see, then not necesary. But some organization requires ear tipping (Alley Cat Allies), although if you explain you plan to foster the cat, then they might waive that requirement. I ear tip the cats I TNR, it's the only way I can tell if it's a new cat that I need to TNR. 
The garage set up seems fine. Though depending on where you live, you might look into safe heat sources; straw works well in an igloo device (search the internet and cat forums for pictures, how to).
Regarding tamming Mouse, you can get an idea NOW how tamable Mouse might be. How close can you get to Mouse? Can you sit kind of near her when she is eating? The optimal age is around three months or less, but my friend rescued Ritz and her brothers and sisters when they were closer to five or six months old. And, Ritz is a lap cat and likes her belly rubbed (but still skittish--that's simply her personality; her brothers and sisters aren't like that). A lot depends on the cat; it's them not you.
I can tell you in my experience there is little correlation to how the cat reacts in the trap to how tamable they will be. The cat that reacted the most violently when TNRd turned out to be a real love bug who purrs 24x7. Though he hates other cats with a passion. 
In conclusion, I would certainly first get it fully vetted, including tested for FIV/FELK and continue feeding Mouse after he is neutered/spayed.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll throw in some opinions. If you pay "full fare" for the spay/nuter then YOU call the shots and can tip or not, your choice. If you are using one of the many groups out there that assist people in TNRing then a lot depends on how "rule bound" they are and your personal relationship is with them. I have had a few, what I considered adoptable cats fixed and not tipped but I have a long relationship whith them and it still took some talking.

You didn't say where you are from, but unless it's really cold/damp your garage with a few amenities will be fine. Out of the wind and wet is the primary concern. The recommended straw bales is an excellent suggestion and is one that I also use. One of the low watt kitty beds is an option as well. Straw is better than linens and such things that tend to hold moisture.

Given food, shelter and security there is an excellent chance that mouse will stick around, I would 

As far as training goes, I don't have anything to offer.

Good on ya and good luck.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I am in north Georgia, the weather is great right now and will be until mid November. The closest I have gotten is a couple of feet when I accidentally walked up on her (could be him) eating. She first ran into her box then when I started talking to her ran out past me and into the woods. I was afraid I had spooked her and she wouldn't come back but she came back and ate later that day. I have only been feeding her a couple of weeks, never seen her before that, but I am certain by her condition she is not currently owned, and she is the only one I've seen. She looks to be 6 months to a year old. 

Oh, and as far as her vetting, I will either use project catsnip which is $60 or a free spay/neuter place a friend told me about, but it is a longer drive. I read through a couple of trapping threads and I will try to have an appointment ready before I trap her. I will ask them not to tip the ear since she is not part of a colony.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I would still have her ear tipped, just in case someone else down the line traps her. It would be a shame to have the vet open her up, just to find that she's been spayed already. Just a thought.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Of course it would depend on the local situation, but if you aren't concerned about your cat being picked up by the authorities (primarily) or any one else I wouldn't worry much about the tip. I think that it is SOP to "tattoo" a mark on the stomach now as an indicator that the cat was fixed. If you really want to go the distance, so to speak, you can have it "chipped". Chipping free roaming stray/feral that is being provided for is not uncommon. Of course if it's picked up have a good story ready


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I got the trap yesterday and Project Catsnip is doing a clinic in my area on Thursday, so hopefully I can swing that. Problem is she hasn't been to eat in two days. I think I will wait and see how feral she is before I decide to tip or not, and I'm also planning to call local ac and ask what their policy is on picking up strays, do they pick up tipped cats or not, etc.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

The cat is back and has been eating regularly, so the trap is baited and set tonight. Fingers crossed, and fingers crossed that she ends up not being feral because we will both have a lot more options if she isn't.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Since I posted just now she has managed to go in the trap and eat all the food without tripping it.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

No prob. Cover the trip plate with something like straw or a light cloth.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I got it! It's an older kitten and it's pissed. Scrambling to figure out what to do now as we missed catsnip...had to be there at 7 and I got it sometime between 6:30 and now.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Ugh I have no idea what to do now. The cat is currently loose in my garage, it got out when I was attempting to transfer it from the trap to a plastic crate large enough for a litterbox, food, water, but small enough for transport. Luckily I closed the garage door first. I guess it's fine in there for now. I *think* it's a boy. Hopefully I can trap it again.


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

Poor little guy is not happy with you! Too bad he doesn't know the wonderful life that awaits him! Maybe "Mouse" should be "The Mouse That Roared".:wink:


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Good luck! Hope he will settle down and walk right into the crate.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

So here's where it stands right now....after I got him in the trap this morning I went down to the humane society and talked to a couple of people there that had feral experience. They were very helpful, loaned me the large travel crate and even gave me some calming spray. Since I missed project catsnip this morning I rescheduled for Oct. 3. They said they can do everything while he is out, combo test, worm, clip nails, neuter, vaccinate...I don't know if the rescue is going to pay for this one, I haven't asked since I do think he is a true feral and not adoptable, but the cost shoule be under $100 anyway. Next thing I have to do is trap him again on Tuesday, lol. I plan to sit out in the garage several times a day until then and see if I can make any progress. The ladies at the humane society both said they tamed ferals that they had found at 6-7 months, so we'll see. 

On a positive note, he is cute, not too underweight, eyes and fur look good, and there doesn't seem to be anything visibly wrong with him. He seems to be right at that age where they still look like kittens but are just starting to look like cats, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You are on the right track, and many here thank you for your efforts. 

If you trap him again, just leave him in the trap, don't try to put him into a travel crate. The vets who work with cats like these are experienced in handling cats in humane traps.

In case you can't trap him - he's safe in your garage for now. It might be the best place to work on taming him. Resist the temptation to let him go because he's unhappy.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Project catsnip won't take him in the trap even though they say they do ferals, so I may end up going to my regular vet. I called them and they said they do ferals every Friday...that would up my cost by about $100 but I do like my vet.

I am still hoping beyond hope that he has had some human contact in the past, as I am in a subdivision and there are no other ferals around, no colony, not even any outdoor pet cats at the moment. It's like he just sprang into existance a month ago.

I have done some reading and it looks like results are mixed with taming ferals over 12 weeks, but since I've got him I'm going to try. He's a real piece of work, I literally watched him climb the wall in my garage last night.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

12 weeks is really young. I think you'll see results pretty quick. I know it doesn't seem like that now! But some important barriers should come down in the next month or so if you're able to spend time with him.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm feeling more hopeful tonight. I've been doing alot of reading and talking to a friend who does alot of work with ferals, and on her advise I sat out there with a can of salmon and sang songs tonight...and some people go on dates on Friday, ha.....he sat several feet away and watched me and didn't hide again after he saw that I noticed him. He also sat up and turned to look at me when I moved out of view.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

The ice is slowly melting...


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I am very happy with his progress so far. I've been going out there several times a day and the last two times he has been out in the open when I went out...I was initially very worried because he was extremely upset and wild acting in the trap, and also there are so many places to hide in the garage, I thought he could basically stay hidden all the time if he wanted to. 

But he is using the litterbox out there! and comes out and watches me every time I go out. I still need to trap him again this week and get him to a vet and be sure he's healthy.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

No progress in the last week, he seems to have found some super secret hiding spot in the garage, as I no longer see him when I go in, and super stinky food no longer brings him out. He is also tearing up the door frame trying to get out. I don't think I'm going to see any more progress until I can get him trapped again and inside.

I'm starting to second guess myself and wonder if this is the best allocation of my resources. There are cats in boarding with the rescue waiting for an indoor foster home.  But at this point I can't in good conscience release him without being neutered and if I'm dropping $160 on a neuter I want to keep trying. *sigh*


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know if keeping a cat, especially a stray/feral, confined in a garage for any length of time is a good idea. Squiggy was kept in a garage like that (not by me) and it drove him about half nuts.

Again, from my personal experience, you might try installing a cat door. The idea being that the cat can come and go and hopefully will take up residence since it represents shelter, security and food. Not a guarantee, mind you, but worth considering. If it's starting to destroy things in the garage due to confinement it may do the same thing in your house. Yep, the cat may run away.

One of my ferals came into the garage when it was about 6mo and I didn't see it for another 6mo. The only way I knew it was in the garage was the food I sat out would be gone. Two years later he's king of the garage, my buddy and would be in the house but for FeV.

Once the cat is comfortable in the garage maybe you can start working on a transition to the house.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

It's a total accident that he's in the garage, I had him trapped last week and was taking him to the vet last Friday (vet does ferals on Friday), but he escaped into the garage when I tried to transfer him to a carrier. I have the trap set again and hope to get him to the vet tomorrow _in_ the trap this time.

He has some hair loss in a spot that I want to get checked out, I guess once I get an idea of his overall health I can decide weather to release him and hope he hangs around or try him inside.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Read thru this. It might help while hes in lock down!

Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums - View Single Post - Kitty Cat Boot Camp

Where is the hair loss located? Might be ringworm?

Maybe build him a feral cat shelter that he can go into, in the garage so once you release him he will see it again and use it. The shelters are located in the stickys at the top of the feral cat section of CF.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

In another interesting twist, I saw a poster today for a missing black cat two streets over from me, I called the number and the lady came over but we couldn't find him in the garage at the time. She's coming back over later. There is a slim chance it could be her cat, she's had him for two months and he's been missing for 2 1/2 weeks she said. So maybe...we'll see, but I told her this cat isn't very friendly.

As far as the hair loss, it's on his chest. Still trying to get him in the trap again at this point but he's pretty smart.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Just updating on this, it wasn't the neighbors cat. I was never able to get him back into the cage and we weren't making any progress in the garage, so I let him out. I have continued to feed him and have a set up for him in the garage. He comes and eats daily and from what I can tell sleeps in the garage. He won't let me touch him but he is warm and fed. The hair loss seems to have cleared up. I got a bad picture of him in my driveway through the window today.

Mouse:


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Good on ya! He'll come around in his own good time, which of course may be never  Meanwhile, you're doing well by him.


----------

